# Why is certain track on ebay way more expensive than the rest?



## Monolith (Dec 31, 2009)

I pulled out my LGB trains again this year, and as usual, it's sparked yet another resurgence in interest. I hopped on ebay to see what was available, and I was surprised to see that "real" LGB track seems to be going for a lot more money than other brands of G-scale track. Why is this? Is there anything about it that makes it tangibly better than compatible track made by other companies? Or is it just a matter of the original track being rare, and people want it because it's scarce and original?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Typically people that like LGB products are willing to pay more for their items than hobbyist who purchase other brands.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

"Or is it just a matter of the original track being rare, and people want it because it's scarce and original?"

Remember, track is made of brass, and metals are way up in cost now. New LGB can still be purchased. In fact I just bough some made my Marklin who now owns LGB and has continued the track line. I found it just as good to buy new over used, for about the same money.


Hope that helps. Jeff


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

eBay is not a good place to buy track. 

I have had better luck with secondhand hobby dealers and Craigslist. From those two sources, I was paying under $2 a foot for LGB even last year.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

You can still get deals on LGB track on ebay if you are paying attention but mostly it is the fact that most people still think LGB is out of business. I visit ebay every day and buy LGB track when it is reasonably priced. Some of the track on ebay has been there for over a year. The person listing is just stuborn and won't lower his price. Decide what you want, what you are willing to pay for it, how much reasonable shipping should be, bid and don't go over your max bid. Wait for the next sale if you have to.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

On Ebay Sellers will vary from Night to Day on pricing!! It does because they want to and can charge whatever they want!! You just have to wait and watch until you find the deal you can or can't live without!! If you miss one just wait a day and another will be up for bid again!! Whatever the market will bear! Some sellers start high and then start to lower the price after they see no one is biting! Its like fishing eh??????????? Regal


----------



## Monolith (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, I'm pretty sure all of my track is currently whatever the standard LGB-made stuff was back when this was all purchased in the late 80's/early 90's. Would I notice a difference if I decided to expand my layout with track from a different manufacturer (assuming same style and gauge of track, etc)? Is there a difference in build quality? 

Also, is there anywhere to buy just the brass rails themselves? I'm thinking it might be cheaper to buy that way... and also easier to store and still have design flexibility when I finally get around to laying everything out.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

LGB/USA/Aristocraft/AMS track are all interchangeable, as far as just the brass rails themselves there are several dealers out there that sell just that, and there is a couple on Evil Bay also if you watch!! Regal


----------



## Monolith (Dec 31, 2009)

Great! Thanks for the info, everyone.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

One not so little difference. The older Aristo ties went funny faster than LGB when left out year 'round. Probably due to thinner plastic and less UV stability. Don't know if they ever fixed this or not. As I haven't bought much new track in about 8 years 

As for mixing LGB with the other brands... the only problem is a slightly different profile on the foot of the rail, so you might have to 'finesse' (aka shove hard) to connect using the factory rail joiners... or buy clamps.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And do not forget one of our forum sponsors, Train-Li has code 332 track, switches and now plastic display track available.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My railway has on it a mix of LGB, Aristo Euro, TrainLine45 (Train Li) and soon (the dirt is down) AMS, all European ties and code 332 rail. Piko will be added if the long promised R1 Wye is ever produced. 

There are a few LGB rail joiners still on the line, as Mik points out, they do take a little shove when mixing Aristo and LGB track together. The Aristocaft joiners on my track all split at their folds in about three or so years time. Everything (including the remaining LGB joiners come spring) on the railway has been replaced with clamps.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Try your local garden rr club. They usually have used track at about one third the cost of new LGB!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You just answered a question asked 11 years ago Dick!


----------



## Kresua981 (Jun 1, 2021)

Randy Stone said:


> Typically people that like LGB products are willing to pay more for their items than hobbyist who purchase other brands.


Agree with you!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB line has the reputation for reliability and quality. I have a couple and the only issue I ever had is the traction tires drying out, which is to be expected after 20+ years. I just learned an acquaintance father passed and they found a treasure trove of New in Box of LGB locomotives, no one knew he had them squirted away.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, but he is asking about the track


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Kresua, or anyone else interested: I called the person with the LGB products and he is going to make a list with name and part numbers to sell them. When he does I'll PM you with his Email address and you deal directly.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

LGB track has held up the best out of several brands I have used on my outdoor set up. The bulk of my LGB track is going on 20 years of outdoor use, From 100'F with 100% humidity summers to -40'F windchill winter days with ice and snow. The plastic ties are still in excellent shape. Now all of my LGB track date to the Lehmann era and not the current Marklin ownership era. So I cannot comment on the current track. But I will not hesitate to buy older second hand LGB track when I need it. Piko is the only other brand I am using as LGB did not offer the 10' diameter curves I needed. You get what you pay for in G scale track.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Some of you may be too young to remember this picture used as an advertisement as to the toughness of LGB track:


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I remember those ads Greg, way back when I first got into LGB, pre internet days. They had a poster of that on the wall down at Watts train shop in Zionsville back then.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool, wonder why they quit? I captured that picture for my site.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Watts fell victim to the old addage of having all of ones eggs in one basket. They were tied to LGB and when the old Lehmann owned LGB went belly up, combined with the big recession of 2008 and some local zoning issues as Zionsville expanded around the family Christmas tree farm, it took Watts down. They never stocked Aristo, Bachmann or Hartland to any depth, just tons of LGB and high end Christmas decorations. It was a magical store back in the day. I am thankful to have been blessed to have see it in person on a regular basis. Ridge Road Station and St Aubins are a couple other big ones that are no longer around. Watts had some much LGB around, the whole train store had that "smell" you get when you open a brand new LGB engine box. Watts was getting the trains direct from LGB by the container full, a direct pipeline to Germany. The other side was all holiday decorations and it had those magical smells. Back in the pre internet days, there was a side room off the main show room that had 3 to 4 ladies constantly on the phone taking orders. An old school "boiler room" as they called those call centers back then. While I bought very little that was brand new, back then LGB was much more expensive and my income was much lower. Dave hooked me up with good second hand items that were not really suitable to go to the show room. He taught me how to fix them and gave me access to the shop and parts shelves to fix up my purchases.


----------



## 1to3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Monolith said:


> ty sure all of my track is currently whatever the standard LGB-made stuff was back when this was all purchased in the late 80's/early 90's. Would I notice a difference if I decided to expand my layout with track from a different manufacturer (assuming same style and gauge of track, etc)? Is there a difference in build quality?


Unfortunately most folks don't know what manufacturers have done over the years. Marklin has changed nearly all LGB products. (I consider them Marklin today, as nobody from the original LGB is even around anymore... well, aside from one person who works for Piko.) The 80's-90's made LGB track you have is great. Don't get rid of it. However, today's Marklin made is VERY different. Made in a different country, made from different brass, made from much older tooling, made AFTER Marklin adjusted tooling to reduce their costs - which effects your longevity! 


Mik said:


> One not so little difference. The older Aristo ties went funny faster than LGB when left out year 'round. Probably due to thinner plastic and less UV stability. Don't know if they ever fixed this or not. As I haven't bought much new track in about 8 years


Aristo had a few batches of track that had no UV resistance built into them as well. I am sure that mistake is part of why they are no longer around. Ties turning to powder/dust is definitely not good!

Of the brands today, I don't see the quality standards on track that you would expect from any company aside from Piko - the "newer kids" on the block. (They have been making G track for what, 12 years now?) I know many folks who say brass is brass... but folks who know metal and look for longevity in their products will see the difference. 

Of course, this is my opinion from everything I have seen and know about brass and track. Some folks will always disagree, and of course, this info is free in a chat board.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Agreed, brass is not brass... have seen poor quality brass track actually crack. I would disagree that the bad ties were part of Aristo's demise, they would replace the ties if they went, and their track was still the best value around even after the price hike, and for stainless, well, no one could touch that price, except AML briefly. Aristo did not change with the times in terms of order quantities and product direction.

I agree LGB has changed, really a lot by the changes in their DCC stuff, the Marklin MFX decoders are a nightmare.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Several years ago I bought a complete layout, 1000 feet of track, engines, cars and houses. I sold the 1000 feet of track for $1000 US. Not all of us sellers price gouge. I know I could have got more $$ but I can tell you I did make a few $$ on the sale of all the pieces I sold and I did keep several items for myself.


----------



## Squirrel40 (May 18, 2021)

Where is the best place to find used track? I don't know if it matters but I only plan to use live steam.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Ebay or put a wanted post in the classified area of the site here. Just specify what brands(eras) of track your willing to buy second hand. I still have a slug of good used LGB sectional track that I refuse to let go off as it comes from the Lehmann era of LGB, ie the good stuff. Its sad what Marklin has done to the LGB line, much higher prices and less quality IMHO. Its what happens when bean counters instead of model train buffs run a country. Sometimes its for the best, not always for the end consumer.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Squirrel40 said:


> Where is the best place to find used track? I don't know if it matters but I only plan to use live steam.


The Facebook "G scale Swap & Shop" group has 10,000 members and a lot of buying and selling. Track shows up frequently, both used/dirty and 'brand new in box'.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> You just answered a question asked 11 years ago Dick!


It's the same answer I gave 11 year ago, Greg. The wise-ass answer would be "why do some cars cost more tnan others?"


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, at least you are consistent!  I was pointing out that the question was last asked 11 years ago, so why did you reply when no one was asking? Just curious for a post out of the blue 11 years later.


----------

